
Stocks Close With Sharp Losses (Dow Falls 3.6%, SP500 Down 3.9%) - jfi
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stocks-tumble-as-euro-drops-apf-2425241358.html
======
chollida1
This gives me a yahoo 404 page.

